

The NSA back door to NIST - adulau
http://jiggerwit.wordpress.com/2013/09/25/the-nsa-back-door-to-nist/

======
antocv
"The back door to the algorithm is the number e such that P = e * Q. To use
the back door, one must know of the value e. The NIST standard does not
disclose e (of course!), and extensive cryptographic experience suggests that
it is hard to compute e from the coordinates of P and Q (unless you happen to
own a quantum computer). This is the problem of discrete logarithms. But
starting with e, there is no difficulty in creating a pair P and Q. The back
door is universal: a single number e gives back door access to the internal
state of the algorithm of all users worldwide."

Hah. So this is what the leaks referred to, the backdooring of standards. E.

Thanks for the link.

